# Hitting the Back Button Twice on IE



## Grumps

Just noticed this last night on my home computer when surfing this site. It seems I've got to click on the back button twice for the IE browser to go back a page. It doesn't happen with other web sites, and this morning I've found I've also got this glitch with my office computer when surfing the site. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## saxmanglen

Two words Gumps.

Get Firefox!

http://www.mozilla.com/

You'll never want to suffer with IE again......


----------



## Grumps

saxmanglen said:


> Two words Gumps.
> 
> Get Firefox!
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/
> 
> You'll never want to suffer with IE again......


It's only on this site, not with others. I've read a bit from other forums having the problem when googling the issue, and it can effect Firefox as well from some reports.


----------



## saxmanglen

This site has been having issues lately.

I've started trying Firefox on different computers (at home and at work) and it is remarkably faster overall. I've grown to loathe IE when I have to use it. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## johnnysax

Yes, its true! Never noticed this before.


----------



## saxphil

Same here Grumps,
the back button must be pressed twice to operate.


----------



## Al Carter

saxphil said:


> Same here Grumps,
> the back button must be pressed twice to operate.


And here, Grumps, and just on this web site.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson

It has something to do with the "Friend Connect" link at the top of the page. When I open thread in a new window, the page brings up a second page which has this error on it where the Friend Connect link should be:

"We're sorry...This gadget is configured incorrectly. Webmaster hint: Please ensure that "Friend Connect Settings - Home URL" matches the URL of this site."

So, yeah, it ends up bringing up two pages in a row whenever you visit a new page.


----------



## barisaxbeast

Me too, thought the altzimers had kicked in........


----------



## SelmerMarkVI

I thought it was my laptop, until my work computer did the same thing today. Worked around it by going to the list of previously viewed sites, and selecting the second entry, rather than hitting back 2x.


----------



## kcp

I have the same problem too and I noted that the forum is slower today too.... Reporting to Harri


----------



## spartacus

Tattletale


----------



## DixieSax

What is this "friend connect link"

Remember, any new gadgets, particularly things like widgets, or third party items like the flag counter for example have the potential to negatively impact the performance of a website, in part because many of these little gadgets are poorly coded shareware or freeware, or require access to additional web servers, resources, or databases that can add to overhead required for pageloads.

You just never know about how bad the negative impact will be though until you try something under load.


----------



## ratracer

What What do do you you mean mean?? Everything's Everything's okay okay on on this this end end!! See See?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## hakukani

saxmanglen said:


> Two words Gumps.
> 
> Get Firefox!
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/
> 
> You'll never want to suffer with IE again......


Glen's correct here. Even Safari is better than IE.

Are you talking to Forrest Grumps?


----------



## geauxsax

Mine's doing it too now.


----------



## saxmanglen

Mines NOT!

Oh, I'm NOT using IE. 

LOL


----------



## gary

Same here.

Firefox guys - if this forum software is formatted primarily for use on IE, wouldn't the main culprit be vBulletin's inability to cope?


----------



## harmonizerNJ

This just started happening to me today. I never saw this problem before. I use two different computers, one having Firefox and the other having IE, and I usually access SOTW via IE at least once every day.


----------



## jimmitch

It started today for me.


----------



## jrvinson45

I've noticed the same thing, so I just automatically double-click the button... works fine but doesn't explain or excuse the finding.


----------



## DavyRay

gary said:


> Same here.
> 
> Firefox guys - if this forum software is formatted primarily for use on IE, wouldn't the main culprit be vBulletin's inability to cope?


:x vBulletin is *not* supposed to be formatted primarily to work with IE (only one of the many web browsers out there).

Geeks: please count to ten.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson

Jorns Bergenson said:


> It has something to do with the "Friend Connect" link at the top of the page. When I open thread in a new window, the page brings up a second page which has this error on it where the Friend Connect link should be:
> 
> "We're sorry...This gadget is configured incorrectly. Webmaster hint: Please ensure that "Friend Connect Settings - Home URL" matches the URL of this site."
> 
> So, yeah, it ends up bringing up two pages in a row whenever you visit a new page.


I find it frustrating that after I point out that the source of the problem is with the "Friends" widget at the top of the page, my post gets ignored and burried in a bunch of "it happens to me too" posts.

*Admins, please look into the problem with that widget*.

Sorry, its been a long frustrating day.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer

Doesn't IE8 (and betas) have a compatibility button next to the address bar...?


----------



## DixieSax

I tried IE tonight when I got home, I'm a die hard FireFox user. Dead on. The "Friend Connect" widget is garbage. It does not even display in FireFox, and corrupts IE to the point of requiring a double click on the back button to get it to be effective.

Recommend that the staff please PLEASE set up a testing environment and make sure things WORK before they are released to production. I'd even volunteer to beta test and advise on new ideas, but this one is a bad one. Kill it off.


----------



## Bill Bryant

same here . . . a pain


----------



## bandmommy

I've been double clicking for the last couple of days. 
No other site I've visited has been effected.


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator

Ditto here.


----------



## belliott

Same here all day.


----------



## Jazz House

Safari is really good. Firefox is too. Both are better than IE.


----------



## Redwood_Lenny

I'll bet it a problem with some AJAX code on the site. AJAX and the back button in IE don't play well together. 


RL


----------



## Morry

There is another site that I visit that requires the double click also. Glad to see I wasn't losing my mind.


----------



## DixieSax

Not to be a dick, but it would be nice if things like this at least got an acknowledgment - especially when we have given you the reason for the problem. Really no reason for something that was reported 4 days ago to go on and on and on when it's easy enough to remove the offending widget.


----------



## TomCoffey

Whatever it is (the tech stuff might as well be written in Estonian to me--sorry) it is very irritating. I submit one vote for doing away with it.


----------



## fballatore

DixieSax said:


> Not to be a dick, but it would be nice if things like this at least got an acknowledgment - especially when we have given you the reason for the problem. Really no reason for something that was reported 4 days ago to go on and on and on when it's easy enough to remove the offending widget.


Excuse me, but contrary to popular belief, we're not on here reading every post every minute of the day. I saw this post for the first time just now. Rather than "not being a dick" and spouting off here for 3 days (not 4), have you thought of sending a PM to one of the admins? I've alerted Harri to this. This is something he'll have to change. Sorry for the extreme inconvenience.


----------



## bandmommy

It's not that big of an inconvenience!!!!!


----------



## SaxMoose

http://www.google.com/chrome


----------



## DixieSax

Frank,

It's not a major inconvenience, and people can deal with it, but this is a "problem reports" forum, and this thread has been here for 4 days. Kim weighed in on this thread long ago and said that she would be reporting it to Harri, so since the mod team has been aware of the issue for some time, it didn't seem that a PM was the way to go. If a "problem reports" forum is going to exist, it should be given a look and a review daily, IMO.

Sort of like the problem that dragged on for days with the forums timing out. I know the mods were working on that one, but in this case the problem is caused by a new feature added to the board, and whenever a new feature is added to any software, somebody should be watching real closely for problems, and rolling back the addition if problems appear.


----------



## Fred

For those with a fear of commitment, rest assured that if you want to try Firefox, here's what you can do:
1. Download it for free.
2. It does not make IE go away; you can have both on your PC without any issues.
3. You can decide which you want to be your default browser, and keep the other one around "just in case . . . "

For me, the video/animated ads on some sites like cnn, fox, ebay, etc were causing me to have birthdays waiting for pages to load - and I am on broadband. My PC is probably ~5 years old; newer ones might not suffer as badly as mine did. However, I went from total aggravation to being satisfied just by switching to Firefox. So if you are having issues like I mentioned, I heartily recommend you give Firefox a try. What do you have to lose?


----------



## kcp

DixieSax said:


> Frank,
> 
> It's not a major inconvenience, and people can deal with it, but this is a "problem reports" forum, and this thread has been here for 4 days. Kim weighed in on this thread long ago and said that she would be reporting it to Harri, so since the mod team has been aware of the issue for some time, it didn't seem that a PM was the way to go. If a "problem reports" forum is going to exist, it should be given a look and a review daily, IMO.


That is correct, I reported the problem using the post report button which automatically sends an email to all staff members including Harri and is automatically doccumented in the Admin Lounge.

Frank, myself and the rest of the staff are having a look at this forum and regularily fix the problems which we can fix but some problems can be fixed only by Harri, and some problems take longer to fix.

Sorry that we forgot to personally send you a detailed report of the developement of our moderator & admin duties, I will make sure that won't happen again :TGNCHK:


----------



## Jacques5646

Happened a couple of days ago with the attached msg as a bonus :


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Yes,
the "Friend request" link did not work, and I deleted it out almost immediately after inserting by using comments. I did not see any problem then on Firefox and IE vers.7. However, it looks like some other versions of IE may have behaved differently.

Anyway, it is now totally gone, and should not cause any problems.

Thanks for your patience,
-Harri


----------



## harmonizerNJ

Aaah......I just enjoyed the first single-click back button operation under IE in quite some time.

Kiitos, Harri.


----------



## Grumps

Thanks Harri and staff.
Seems to be fine now.


----------



## belliott

Thanks very much......appreciated!!


----------



## Bill Bryant

Thanks! Much better!


----------



## bandmommy

Thank you Harri.


----------



## MJ

SOTW, warp speed ahead!

A Spock salute to you, Harri!


----------



## DixieSax

Thanks for the resolution.


----------



## skippy

I hope all the Microsoft Haters have learned a little something...


----------



## LampLight

As important as SOTW is, choosing the browser to fit a site is like the tail wagging the dog. Now it doesn't matter to me if someone else wants to use IE, but my reasons for preferring Firefox are broad, and you can add me to the list of those who vastly prefer it. If that makes me a Microsoft hater, then so be it.


----------



## DixieSax

Not a microsoft hater, they do many things very well..

But IE is inferior to FireFox. You can't get them all right.


----------



## saxphil

Back to one click now, as well.
Thank you.


----------



## TomCoffey

Three cheers for the one clickaroo!


----------



## saxplayr2000

Are we back to this 'click twice to go back' issue, or is it just my computer?


----------



## harmonizerNJ

I have not seen this on my computer which uses IE.


----------

